# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  looking for serbian penpals&teacher

## buso

hey there! my name is andrea,i'm from Italy.I'm interested in learning serbian, i'm looking for a friend who can help me patiently to learn serbian. 
I am glad to help you in English or Italian.I like to communicate with people and to discuss different things:sports, reading, drawing, learning,history, almost anything!

----------


## Galathilien

Hey Andrea. 
I'm Milena and it would be my plesure if i could help you with serbian. I would also like to learn italian, and to become better at english (since i make gramar mistakes quite alot). Anyway, i also like to discuss almost everything (my fav topic is history and literature) and i like languages quite alot. I think i could find time and patience to show you serbian... Ok, here ya then. Greatings from Belgrade   ::

----------


## buso

Hi Milena! 
I’m very glad for your very quick answer, and I’m pleased to meet you! 
What about me? I’m going to present rapidly myself: my name’s Andrea, I’m from Trieste, a small and beautiful sea-town near the Slovenian border. I’m 20 years old; I study law at university, where I’m in the second year. I know speak in Slovenian not too badly! 
I’m very attracted by everything dealing with Serbian culture, history and lifestyle. And I think that learn Serbian is the best way to enlarge my horizons in this way. 
Certainly if you want learn Italian or learn about Italy, I will be very happy to help you! 
What about you? 
See you soon 
Andrea.

----------


## Mayita

Hey Andrea, wow you're from Trieste? I go there all the time, usually on the way to Istria where I am originally from. I otherwise live in Malta.
Haha a bit confusing eh  :: 
I know you want to learn Serbian; I speak Croatian which is similar but you could call them two different dialects of the same language, but it's really great you're willing to learn, well done  :: 
Pozdrav Triesti/un saluto a Trieste!  ::

----------


## Galathilien

Hey again
LoL, it seems that i still havent figure out how to post replyes to this forum etc...   ::  
Anyway, wow, it must be great living on the sea cost... As for myself, i've only been 3 times at the sea side. It must be REALLY great living there... 
As for me, well, i live in Belgrade (capital of Serbia and Montenegro). It's quite nice city, i like it, cant really complain, though, it's VERY cold right now... (lots and lots of snow, not to mention ice), so i cant whait for spring. I'm 17 years old (turining 18 this summer), and i'm third grade of high school. When i finish it (and that would be next year already) i'm planing to study languages or maybe literature (but languages most probably, and it would be english and russian). So you study low? Is it hard? I supose it is, but, i donno.  As for slovenian, well, i can only say that i understand it quite well since it's simular. I would really like to learn more about Italy and especialy the language. It's my third favourite (right after russian and french), and i would really like to learn it (so i could at least understand it). 
And mayita is totaly right about croation and serbian. They really are simular, very... And mayita, where do you come from? Are you croation? Heh, it really is kinda comfusing. But ok... How is the weather going in Malta? It must be coool place. Ok, here ya soon. Greatings from Belgrade   ::

----------


## buso

ciao Milena,
come stai?/how are you?
I can’t wait for spring too, cause this year is colder than the others in the past for us, certanly nothing like your winters, here snow come max 3-4 days in the all winter, but temperatures are low! Enough for us! About my studies I can say you that law is not a very simple subject, but I like it very much so I can hold on and go on! I’m at university from 9am to 18am every day from monday to wensday!
Just a stupid question: the expresion LoL, I’ve seen it a lot of times, but i don’t know what it means.
I saw that russian is one of your favourite languages, well, I like russian too! я очень люблю руский язык и немного говорю. Focus on Serbian Cyrillic Would you be so kind to show me serbian alphabet and his pronounciation..just to start softly..
A presto/до встречи/see you soon 
ciao

----------


## buso

hey Mayita,
how are you? so you are from Istria..and where exacly? now you're in Malta for studying? I sa that you speak a little bit of italian eh? well!
I think that Croatia have a very beautifull seaside the best of all the North Adriatic, i go there sometimes in summer on holiday: i have been in Umago, Pola, Fiume and Porec..
a presto..ciao ciao

----------


## Galathilien

Something weird is going on with the weather, not just here, but  
in the whole world... But ok, it's probably becouse of those  
wars etc. 
I thought that law is not that simple, it must be very exosting,  
but 3 days a weak is ok. I supose that you have to study very  
hard, but it's great if you like it... 
As for that expresion, your question is not stuped at all. First  
time when i'd seen it i also had to ask what that does it mean...  
It's just short from "Laugh Out Loud". It's not the only one,  
there are lots and lots of those short words, so it's a little somfusing   
sometimes when i go to those foreign english chats and they all  
speak with those short words so it's kinda hard to understand  
all, but ok.. lol   ::  
Ok, here we go. We have two kinds of letters, one is latin and  
the other one is cyrillic. We use it both quite equaly, but i  
supose that cyrillic is more natural to us, aldo... I dono,  
depends of the person. We have 30 letters and each letter  
represent one voice. I will give you now cyrillic alphabet and  
the way of pronaunsation, and if you cant understand something,  
just say, and i'll try to explain again...  
Аа(Aa)- is pronounced like in word “mAma”
Бб(Bb)- like in “Back”
Вв(Vv)-  like” Very”
Гг(Gg)- “Google”
Дд(Dd)- like in “Dorian”
Ђђ(Đđ)- that would be like in word “Just”
Ее(Ee)- eg. “And”
Жж(Žž)- I cant find proper English word that would describe this but I think that you already know it because Russians also use that letter, eg. “Женя”
Зз(Zz)- eg. “Zoro”
Ии(Ii)- like in “If”
Јј(Jj)- like in “Yellow”
Кк(Kk)- eg. “Cool”
Лл(Ll)- eg. “Life”
Љљ(Lj, lj)- for this I also have to use Russian “любов”
Мм(Mm)- eg. “Moon”
Нн(Nn)- eg. “Noon”
Њњ(Nj, nj)- like in Russian “меНя”
Оо(Oo)- eg. “Olive”
Пп(Pp)- like in “Put”
Рр(Rr)- It’s more like Russian R then English. It’s harder, like in word “Россия”
Сс(Ss)- like in word “Stop”
Тт(Tt)- it’s also harder pronounced then English t, so it’s like in Russian “тогда”
Ћћ(Ćć)- hmm, I’m not quite sure how to describe this letter. I’m afraid that I’ll have to use Russian again, it’s similar like in word “чёрный “
Уу(Uu)- like in “lOOk”
Фф(Ff)- “Find”
Хх(Hh)- “Home”
Цц(Cc)- it’s like in word tzar (цар) - (emperor in Russian)
Чч(Čč)- like in Russian “Чашка”
Џџ(Dž, dž)- it’s like in “Jack” but more harder, I don’t know really how to explain, but it’s similar to Jack
Шш(Šš)- like in Russian word “школа”, wich means school and it’s interesting that we use same noun, we also say школа  for school… J 
Ok, this is it for now, please let me know if it’s not clear to you so I could try to explain you again…  
PS. i put cappital letters to show how it is pronaunced... well, i hope it's understandable.   
Ћао! (it's itallian ciao, we also use it ln speach when we say good bye to someone, just like you do... )  ::

----------


## buso

Ciao,
Thank you very much for the first lesson!   ::   I can say you that it was perfectly undestandble. Great!
I have just only a doubt: the difference between ђ and џ. Could it be that the letter џ has a sound similar of the russian ДЖ in ДЖордж, so harder than Ђ? What do you propose for the second lesson? 
Can I ask you how is the situation in Kosovo? Cause here nobody speaks about it after bombardments finished in 1999.What serbians generally think about it? Is serbian comunity object of albanian’s attacks or is calm? What is the feeling with Nato’s troops?
Ћао

----------


## N

> Ћћ(Ćć)- hmm, I’m not quite sure how to describe this letter. I’m afraid that I’ll have to use Russian again, it’s similar like in word “чёрный “
> Чч(Čč)- like in Russian “Чашка”

 I have a question too. What is the difference between ћ and ч? For my Russian ears ( not ear for music, though  ::  ) Чёрный  и чашка start with the same letter. Is ћ softer than ч? ћ = чь?

----------


## Galathilien

I'm glad that you could understand that... I thought it wasnt so good, but it turned out great after all... As for that difference between ђ and џ, well, i think that you italians have that letter ђ, but i dont know to writte it good. I think it's that name Jakomo, you pronaunce it just like we do... and џ, џ is harder, it might be said like in russian ДЖордж or english George, but it's a little bit more harder then thet. I cant really think of the way how to explain you enless i speak you on the microphone. I'll try to think of a way, but yea, generaly, it's simular to ДЖордж...
As for the situation in Kosovo, well, it's taff... We (serbians) don't have much faith left for it. I guess we fill dissapointed and helpless and those politicians, i personaly cant stand them. UN and NATO forses are still there, and couple of months ago albanians rose up and started to kill and destroy everithing serbian, our churches, houses even cemetaryes. It's really sad and we sent great aid to those little serbs that decided to stay there, but they live really hard and hope, well, i dono. Sometimes it's hard to talk about that, and we serbians, well, my personal opinion is that we lost all of our faith and strainght and even will to fight for anything. That's why so many of us are going abroad and search their happiness somewhere else... I donno... It's tuff, but i hope that will make it through...
Ah, back to the lessons. Well, i supose that i should teach you regular stuffs like saying hello and simular. But i think that it would be better if you sugest what next (if it's not much of a problem to you).   ::        
To N: LoL, sorry, my russian isn't that grait, but it seamed to me that it has some difference.   ::   It's true, ћ is softer then ч, exactly like чь, but could you write me an example, i cant really think of one right now...  lol
maybe it would be like in word изучальи (not sure if i wrote that good though, maybe it's without ь but i'm not sure how it's written becouse i just heard that word on ртр, so i'm really not sure how it's written... LoL, anyway, it's pronaunced almost like that

----------


## Vlacko

Hello everyone! Mind if I join your little conversation?
As for the letter ђ, it' like g in italian word stagione.
Letter џ is like j in word jet.
For the ћ letter, it's kind complicated, cause it's letter which doesn't eist in russian, english, french, but it's represented in italian word ciao, as a letter c. Well Italians pronounce it little softer but that is that letter.
And I must tell one thing, I disagree with the conclusion that letter  ћ is pronounced like Ч in Чёрный.

----------


## Vlacko

Здраво Милена! Видим заинтересована си за Господара прстенова. Јеси ли прочитала Силмарилион? Galathilien је лепо име, пре свега занимљиво јер се на оваквим форумима не налазе често заљубљеници у Толкинову митологију. ОК, драго ми је да се овде нађе неко ко воли Толкина. Ок, поздрав!

----------


## Galathilien

Ya, your explination is deffenetly better then mine. I couldnt think of an example, but i donno, it seemed to me that letter ћ could sound simular to that word, but ok. I guess you'r right...   ::

----------


## Galathilien

> Здраво Милена! Видим заинтересована си за Господара прстенова. Јеси ли прочитала Силмарилион? Galathilien је лепо име, пре свега занимљиво јер се на оваквим форумима не налазе често заљубљеници у Толкинову митологију. ОК, драго ми је да се овде нађе неко ко воли Толкина. Ок, поздрав!

 Поздрав! Да, прилично сам велики заљубљеник Толкинових дела... Силмарилион сам наравно прочитала више пута и то ми је заправо омиљена Толкинова књига. Што се тиче имена, па не знам, сама сам га извела, свидело ми се некако...  ::  Ти си такође поштовалац? Који ти је омиљен лик? Питам само онако из радозналости... У реду, поздрави...'  ::

----------


## Vlacko

Па да ја волим Толкина. Додуше прочитао сам само Господара прстенова (трилогију)... Имам кући Силмарилион, али га нисам прочитао, не знам има много непознатих термина... Прво ћу да прочитам Хобите, па онда тек Силмарилион, па онда незавршене приче. Не знам после Господара Прстенова, читале су ми се друге књиге, тако да сам то оставио за нека друга времена.
А што се тиче ликова, Гимли ми је најбољи (најсмешнији) карактер. Мислим да ме подсећа помало на Црногорце. Исто су ми симпатични Мери и Пипин (који иако су мали поседују велику храброст). И да, на крају да издвојим ДРВОБРАДОГ!!!  ::

----------


## Galathilien

Хехе, да, Дрвобради је цар. Мени су сви ликови сјајни, али некако ми је Гандалф најупечатљивији и могу рећи омиљен... Ипак је он на неки начин и носилац радње. Када прочиташ Силмарилион ствари ће ти бити МНОГО јасније... Иначе, сада сам под утиском Процеса... Сматрам да је роман одличан, али ипак мислим да није за лектиру. Уживала сам донекле читајући га, али тешко је после написати било какав рад о томе (мада сам на крају ипак успела и добила сјајну оцену). Углавном, јави када прочиташ и остала Толкинова дела па да чујем твоје мишљење... 
ПС. Како си пронашао овај сајт и форум? Такође си љубитељ руског (и познавалац). Ако јеси, можда би могао да ми помогнеш око учења (поготову граматике)... Стварно бих ти била захвална... Добро, поздрави онда!   ::

----------


## Vlacko

Да и ја сам баш скоро прочитао Процес. Није лош роман, али сам читао и боље. Ја га апсолутно не би ставио за лектиру. Пре би требали да ставе Хесеа или зашто да не Паола Коеља? Има много бољих романа од нпр. Тихог Дона, или Рат и Мир, где моја професорка књижевности каже да није могла да чита онај део где је рат колико је досадан.
Мислим да би требало више Андрића да заступају, Селимовића, Ћосића...
Што се тиче овог форума, па ја сам више од 2 године члан УниЛанга, сајта за љубитеље језика, мада у последње време нисам нешто активан, и онда се однекуд појавио неки линк за овај сајт. Користан је јер имам руски у школи. (Не нисам љубитељ руског, вероватно што ми предаје један матори фосил, који руски и не зна...) Али наравно ако те нешто интересује слободно питај, мислим помоћи ћу ти ако могу...  ::  
П.С. Мој мејл је vlacko@ptt.yu, па ако те нешто интересује...  ::

----------


## Galathilien

Слажем се, поготову за Андрића... Он је сјајан (мада нисам тако мислила док се најзад нисам смиловала да прочитам "На Дрини ћуприја"... )
Што се тиче тог сајта, замолила бих те да ми даш адресу. Мора да је страва. Који језици те посебно интересују? Добро онда, чућемо се маилом, мозда би могао да ми помогнеш да мало објаснимо овом италијану српски... Лепо је то када се људи тако занимају за језике (а поготову за наш, што је права реткост... Видим да их више интересује Хрватски, а оно што су урадили сада у Загребу, па остала сам без речи... Страшно је. Не могу да схватим да неко може да гаји толико мржње и све то...) 
Добро она, чућемо се mail-ом... Поздрав!   ::

----------


## Vlacko

А да што се тиче тог Италијана, наравно ја сам за. Договорићемо се већ око детаља.
А да то што се тиче утакмице Партизан- Динамо. Страшно, мислим мржња је толико велика да не знам да ли ће за 100 година да се нешто. Не знам шта нас је терало да се уједињујемо са Хрватима и Словенцима...
А што се тиче Андрића, не треба трошити речи. Осим На Дрини Ћуприја роман је фантастичан, што могу и да додам и за роман Проклета авлија. А још је и употпуњен доживљај када сам гледао представу крушевачког позоришта, која је фантастична.

----------


## buso

Ciao,
Back to the lessons, well, I think that as you suggested you can show me something like greetings and similar ok? Oh yes, before I forget, you are welcome if you want ask me something about Italian ecc…Can I ask you what "Vazno je imati prijatelja ali je jos vaznije imati neprijatelja" means?
Returning on the situation in Kosovo you said that Albanians begun a couple of months ago killing and destroying everything dealing with Serbians. What are the NATO’s troops doing to protect Serbians civilians? And is the Serbian Army in Kosovo or they can’t stay there? Do you think that Serbia will lose this region, or the government will fight to maintain it Serbian?
Well, now I gonna go back to university!
Ciao
Oh yes, welcome Vlacko!

----------


## Vlacko

Hello Buso! 
Well about the signiture means: "It's important to have a friend, but it's even more important to have an enemie." I don't know whose is this proverb, but certanly it's interesting. Ask Galathilien. 
About the situation at Kosovo, in 1999 there was an Kumanovo's agreement, between Yugoslavia and NATO, which included the retreat of the Serbian military and police from Kosovo. 
And it's on even now. The final Kosovo status will be resolved next year. It will be less than independence and more then automony. 
That's what I know nd think about Kosovo (that are most the facts), now if Galathilien has anything to add...

----------


## Galathilien

Certanly, 
Ok, i can write you down the most usual greatings. For example, ćao/??? (same pronaunced as your ciao) is the most usual greating. We use that almost all the time. When we see someone for the first time in the day, we great him/her with Dobar dan (but that's when some yunger man speaks to an elder person, and it's called 'persiranje', i can't find and english translation, but that means that you speak to that elder person in plural usualy, or, well, i hope you understood this... lol). We also use word 'Pozdrav' wich means greating, and also 'zdravo' (that word litteraly means healthy but it's used as greating). Oh, btw, 'DObar dan' means Good day, good evening is said 'Dobro veče' and Good morning is 'Dobro jutro'... Now, those usual frazes like How are you?-'Kako si?', What's your name?-'Kako se zoveš?' or 'Kako ti je ime?' But the firs one is more common, Where do you come from?- 'Odakle si?' or 'Odakle dolaziš?' but again, first one is more common, How old are you-'Koliko imaš godina?' or 'Koliko si star?' etc... 
About that fraze, Vlacko alredy sait it's meaning, and i havent really found that quote anywhere, it just came into my mind, if you understand what i mean...
As for Kosovo and Albanians, well, i really don't know know what will happen with all that. UN and NATO are still there, and they are "protecting" those serbs that are still there. Since the year of 1999 as Vlacko wrote. Yes, i personaly do think that serbia will lose Kosovo, but yet, there is still hope left (maybe). As for the goverment, well, everyone here are disapointed in goverment, it's coruption, noneficiency etc. They(the gouverment) say that they "wont let us loose Kosovo" but i really believe them. Anyway, it's terrible...
I have to study now, so, Pozdrav!
Oh, yes, maybe you could also write me down italian alphabet and pronauntation and all... I havnt studyed italian at all, but studyed latin and i understand (and speak a little) spanish also, so i'm able to understand sometimes some italian sentences and words...

----------


## Galathilien

> Certanly, 
> Ok, i can write you down the most usual greatings. For example, ćao/??? (same pronaunced as your ciao) is the most usual greating. We use that almost all the time. When we see someone for the first time in the day, we great him/her with Dobar dan (but that's when some yunger man speaks to an elder person, and it's called 'persiranje', i can't find and english translation, but that means that you speak to that elder person in plural usualy, or, well, i hope you understood this... lol). We also use word 'Pozdrav' wich means greating, and also 'zdravo' (that word litteraly means healthy but it's used as greating). Oh, btw, 'DObar dan' means Good day, good evening is said 'Dobro veče' and Good morning is 'Dobro jutro'... Now, those usual frazes like How are you?-'Kako si?', What's your name?-'Kako se zoveš?' or 'Kako ti je ime?' But the firs one is more common, Where do you come from?- 'Odakle si?' or 'Odakle dolaziš?' but again, first one is more common, How old are you-'Koliko imaš godina?' or 'Koliko si star?' etc... 
> About that fraze, Vlacko alredy sait it's meaning, and i havent really found that quote anywhere, it just came into my mind, if you understand what i mean...
> As for Kosovo and Albanians, well, i really don't know know what will happen with all that. UN and NATO are still there, and they are "protecting" those serbs that are still there. Since the year of 1999 as Vlacko wrote. Yes, i personaly do think that serbia will lose Kosovo, but yet, there is still hope left (maybe). As for the goverment, well, everyone here are disapointed in goverment, it's coruption, noneficiency etc. They(the gouverment) say that they "wont let us loose Kosovo" but i really  DONT believe them. Anyway, it's terrible...
> I have to study now, so, Pozdrav!
> Oh, yes, maybe you could also write me down italian alphabet and pronauntation and all... I havnt studyed italian at all, but studyed latin and i understand (and speak a little) spanish also, so i'm able to understand sometimes some italian sentences and words...

----------


## buso

hey!
thank you for the greetings, you were perfectly clear.
I can say that the sentence chosen by you is very interesting and great!
well, as for italian alphabet, we have 21 letters:
Aa like mAmma
Bb-Brother
Cc-Car
Dd-Dealing
Ee-Elephant
Ff-Father
Gg-Great
Hh-it has not sound, we use it to change sound in some group of letters:ce=че and che=ke.this role is used only with ci-chi(kи);ce-che;
Ii-lIke
Ll-Lamp
Mm-Mother
Nn-Noon
Oo-zOro
Pp-Parents
Qq-Quater. it is always followed by the U ex:QUattro (which means 4)
Rr-Rome
Ss.Sister
Tt-Table
Uu-Y in russian
Vv-Venice
Zz-Zoro
this is all for our alphabet.
I hope it is sufficiently clear to understand, if you have some problems, ask me.next time I will show you greetings and other few question that you wrote me last time!
Alla Prossima!(до встречи)
ћао
P.S. before I forget thank you and vlacko for yours opinion about kosovo and its situation!

----------


## Mayita

> And mayita, where do you come from? Are you croation? Heh, it really is kinda comfusing. But ok... How is the weather going in Malta? It must be coool place. Ok, here ya soon. Greatings from Belgrade

 Waah, life down here has been hectic, sorry about taking a while to reply  ::  I've been living in Malta for a long time (my father is Maltese), but I'm otherwise from Istria, which I consider home and return to quite often luckily. 
Malta can be a really great place if you're surrounded by good friends and are in touch with the local culture, which I am luckily  :: 
The weather...some countries would call the weather we have right now summer hehe, I even went to the beach yesterday but it's still too cold to swim. Maybe next week  ::  
Pozdrav s Malte!  ::

----------


## Mayita

> hey Mayita,
> how are you? so you are from Istria..and where exacly? now you're in Malta for studying? I sa that you speak a little bit of italian eh? well!
> I think that Croatia have a very beautifull seaside the best of all the North Adriatic, i go there sometimes in summer on holiday: i have been in Umago, Pola, Fiume and Porec..
> a presto..ciao ciao

 Andrea,
susa per il ritardo; questi giorni fa bel tempo a Malta e ho lasciato perdere tutta la technologia  ::  Io parlo/capisco l'italiano abbastanza bene grazie alla TV italiana, sono praticamente crescuta sentendo e parlando questa bellissima lingua  ::  
But let's go back to English so that everyone can understand  :: 
I am from Labin (Albona) and Rabac, which is not far from Pula, but I have friends all over the peninsula and love to go around Pula, Rovinj, Porec etc, dor me there is really no better place, I love it  ::  I can't wait for summer. 
Wow we are really a bunch of clever people when it comes to languages eh?  ::

----------


## Galathilien

> hey!
> thank you for the greetings, you were perfectly clear.
> I can say that the sentence chosen by you is very interesting and great!
> well, as for italian alphabet, we have 21 letters:
> Aa like mAmma
> Bb-Brother
> Cc-Car
> Dd-Dealing
> Ee-Elephant
> ...

 Ok, there's only one thing unclear to me. You read letter I like english I (aj)? And i liked that example with Zoro.  ::  Anyway, it's perfectly clear. Thanks for the explanation. I'll try to prepare something about serbian but i could do that only tomorow becouse i'm too busy today, so... 
Ciao!  :: 
PS. No problem at all... If you'r interested in anything else, just say... How is the situation in Italy? I'm going there next year (as a school trip) for some 10 days or so... Can't whait  ::

----------


## nicola

Hi! Actually the "i" pronunciation in Italian is the same than Srpsko-htvatski Ии(Ii). 
Pozdrav!

----------


## buso

ciao Milena,
as for the letter I, i didn't realize that I had failed with the example! "like" is the worst example that I could choose.so Nicola is perfecly right when he say that the sound is the same of the serbian "и".
returning on the greetings that I promised you in the last mail:
we have "buon giorno"=dobar dan (with the same uses of yours);
"buona sera"=dobro veče; "Buona notte"=good night; Buona mattina"='Dobro jutro' (we don't use it).
you already know "Ciao" it is more informal. the formal way to great someone is Buon giorno.
some simply questions:
come ti chiami?=What is your name?
quanti anni hai?=How old are you?
come stai?=How are you?
the situation here in Italy is quite good. our big problem for the moment is the high cost of life:since we begin to use Euro everithing is more expensive  ::  ! yesterday we had a very big strike to protest about work conditions, school reform, our bad economy(we have the last economic growth of the european union!). a part this, the rest is ok!  ::   our country is very beautiful to visit, the big city has a very good night life for youth and students  ::  . so you will came here with school next year; do you know more or less what you will visit?
Buona giornata (have a nice day)
ciao!

----------


## buso

ciao Mayita, come va? 
innanzitutto complimenti x l'italiano  ::  !
per fortuna anche qui

----------


## Galathilien

> Originally Posted by Galathilien  And mayita, where do you come from? Are you croation? Heh, it really is kinda comfusing. But ok... How is the weather going in Malta? It must be coool place. Ok, here ya soon. Greatings from Belgrade     Waah, life down here has been hectic, sorry about taking a while to reply  I've been living in Malta for a long time (my father is Maltese), but I'm otherwise from Istria, which I consider home and return to quite often luckily. 
> Malta can be a really great place if you're surrounded by good friends and are in touch with the local culture, which I am luckily 
> The weather...some countries would call the weather we have right now summer hehe, I even went to the beach yesterday but it's still too cold to swim. Maybe next week  
> Pozdrav s Malte!

 I wannet to reply right away when i replyed on buso's message but something was wrong with my network (and still is, since i'm writting from internet caffe, lol). So you'r from Istria? That is so great. My God-father lives there (but i havent seen him for ages). The thing between serbs and croations wich is going on now is so stuped. I don't understand that hate between us, so pointless... 
You'r so lucky, as for the weather! I can't whait for summer to come!  ::  Ok, have to go now, so see ya soon!  ::

----------


## buso

> ciao Milena, 
> as for the letter I, i didn't realize that I had failed with the example! "like" is the worst example that I could choose.so Nicola is perfecly right when he say that the sound is the same of the serbian "и". 
> returning on the greetings that I promised you in the last mail: 
> we have "buon giorno"=dobar dan (with the same uses of yours); 
> "buona sera"=dobro veče; "Buona notte"=good night; Buona mattina"='Dobro jutro' (we don't use it). 
> you already know "Ciao" it is more informal. the formal way to great someone is Buon giorno. 
> some simply questions: 
> come ti chiami?=What is your name? 
> quanti anni hai?=How old are you? 
> ...

----------


## Galathilien

> ciao Milena, 
> as for the letter I, i didn't realize that I had failed with the example! "like" is the worst example that I could choose.so Nicola is perfecly right when he say that the sound is the same of the serbian "и". 
> returning on the greetings that I promised you in the last mail: 
> we have "buon giorno"=dobar dan (with the same uses of yours); 
> "buona sera"=dobro veče; "Buona notte"=good night; Buona mattina"='Dobro jutro' (we don't use it). 
> you already know "Ciao" it is more informal. the formal way to great someone is Buon giorno. 
> some simply questions: 
> come ti chiami?=What is your name? 
> quanti anni hai?=How old are you? 
> ...

   ::  Sorry for havent replyed right away, but i was in great hurry, and now my internet is ok so i'll certanly come more often (but yet not that often since i must study alot these days)... 
About the letter I, it doesnt matter. We all make mistakes...
Anyway,thanks for those frazes! And about serbian, i don't know what next to show you. I'll have to take gramar or something or some plans for learning, i'll see something. 
Ya, euro efect us too. Prices are higher and higher every day.... I'm glead that everything else i ok... I'm not sure wich places we will visit, i'm only sure that we will see Venece and Rome, and for others, i donno yet... 
I have to go to school now, so i'll make sure to come more often since now. Sorry again for not replying right away   ::  
Buona giornata! : )

----------


## buso

hey,no problem for your delay, I was just trying some functions of these messages. I don't want to make you hurry! I'm sorry.
about serbian, well, you can show me something like the general structuro of a sentence and the persons, if for you is ok...
oh yes,can I ask you something about Arkan and his militia?if after his death his militia has been dismissed or they still exist ecc..
thank you
Dobro veče

----------


## Antono

ћ is nearly like _tu_ the English word _tu_ne.

----------


## Vlacko

> ћ is nearly like _tu_ the English word _tu_ne.

 I wouldn't say that Amikeco, right? 
ћ is very similar Italian ciao.

----------


## Antono

Well, Bugi said that the Italian c in ciao is not exactly like ћ but you both are from different regions, so it might be possible that you pronounce the ћ differently. 
Or I just mispronounce the English word.   ::  
In German, there is a similar sound (soft "ch") but without the t in front of it, so that I just leave out the t when speaking ћ.  ::

----------


## iblix

hello you all! i would also like to learn a bit of serbian or croatian as apparently the grammar is mostly the same. I would like to get more familiar with cyrilic alphabet though. The lessons i could read here interested me a lot. Does anyone want to go on with it? I could help if someone wanted to learn a bit of french, which is my language. 
Tanks a lot!

----------


## buso

hi iblix!
you're welcome
I hope that Galathilien could come soon to help us with serbian!
by the way, there are other guys that i think can help you

----------


## Партизан

Serbian and Croatian grammer (Bosnian as well) is the same, there is no difference, because all three nations are using the grammer of Vuk Stefanovic Karadzic who reformed the Serbian language in the 19th centenary.. Besides, I must add that it is very nice to see that there are many people who like Serbia and who want to learn our language.. Anyway, everybody who has got questions about the Bosnian / Croatian / Serbian language (its one and the same language, but the three nations are just having three different dialects) can ask me as well. I will help you as far as it is in my possibilities.. Greetings!

----------

